# Hello



## Otter (May 16, 2007)

I am a glass artist living in Nothern California and keep Reptiles, Plants, some T's and now am very interested in keeping mantids. I just received my first nymphs today and looking forward watching them grow and trying to get them to reproduce. I have been enjoying this site for the last week and look forward to learning all I can from all of you here.

Talk to you later,

John


----------



## robo mantis (May 16, 2007)

Welcome you will love it here!


----------



## OGIGA (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, John! What city are you in? I'm in Davis for at least another month.


----------



## Otter (May 17, 2007)

I live in a town called Freestone near Santa Rosa


----------



## Ian (May 17, 2007)

Hey John, welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2007)

Hi John, welcome to the forum, so your in the glass business, what kind of art do u do?


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2007)

Hi John,

Im in California too, Just down in the San Fernando Valley.

What kind of glass art do you do? Sounds interesting.

Glad to have another CA person in here, it makes it a little easier to trade bugs around when people are closer. Some of us here are in CA, some in the UK, some all over!

You will indeed love it here, ever since I got my first Mantid Ive been addicted to the site too.

V


----------



## Otter (May 17, 2007)

I work on a torch making glass beads sculptures and marbles.

You can check out my website if you want www.johnrizziglassworks.com

and Very cool to know there are other mantid folks here in California.

Take Care,

John


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------

